# 1995 or 1997 for answering E/M questions on CPMA exam



## priceless (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi
Should I use the 1995 or 1997 Audit tool to answer the E/M questions on the CPMA exam.
Does the questions tell you which one to use to come up with the correct answer ?

Thanks


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Mar 13, 2016)

*AAPC E/M audit tool*

https://www.aapc.com/certification/documents/audit_tool.pdf

I used this audit tool because it incorporated both 1995 and 1997. 

I apologize I can not remember if the test questions specify which guidelines to use.


----------



## bedforak1 (Apr 27, 2016)

You are allowed to bring both the 95 and 97 guidelines to the test.


----------



## kfrycpc (Feb 15, 2017)

*Em Audit tool*



priceless said:


> Hi
> Should I use the 1995 or 1997 Audit tool to answer the E/M questions on the CPMA exam.
> Does the questions tell you which one to use to come up with the correct answer ?
> 
> Thanks


Did you find that this one helped you?  I have to get used to it because it's not the one I normally use but I will learn if since it's the one that came with the course and is probably the one used for the exam questions.

Thanks, Kellie


----------



## kfrycpc (Feb 15, 2017)

ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA said:


> https://www.aapc.com/certification/documents/audit_tool.pdf
> 
> I used this audit tool because it incorporated both 1995 and 1997.
> 
> I apologize I can not remember if the test questions specify which guidelines to use.



Did this tool seem to work?


----------

